# Caterpillar eggs and others



## davholla (Aug 11, 2021)

I think Caterpillar eggs 0.55 mm at 2.8 Mag on a bramble leaf. 



Shield_Bug_IMG_0400v2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Damselfly TQ 40100 68716



EF7A3900Damseflyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Sicus ferrugineus (Conopidae, Thick-headed Flies)  TQ 40104 68783



EF7A3931Conopidv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Spider mite, the real size is 0.74 mm, magnification is 4.61



MiteIMG_0476v2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

female Eupeodes sp



EF7A3890Hoverflyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Moth stack of a few photos on a bramble leaf. The real size is 4.61 mm, magnification is 2.8



Moth_MG_0376v2 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Space Face (Aug 11, 2021)

Not a bad set.  You did well to get detail on that mite being so small.  Well done.

PS:

I don't know if caterpillars actually lay eggs.  Butterflies and moths do tho.  Just saying like😁😁😉


----------



## davholla (Aug 11, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Not a bad set.  You did well to get detail on that mite being so small.  Well done.
> 
> PS:
> 
> I don't know if caterpillars actually lay eggs.  Butterflies and moths do tho.  Just saying like😁😁😉


Good point - sloppy English.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Aug 11, 2021)

Yes, caterpillars are the immature (larvae) state of development
of Lepidoptera, order of insects that includes butterflies and moths.

Do I see a lack of critical sharpness in these takes?

I dig the eggs shot!


----------



## davholla (Aug 11, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> Yes, caterpillars are the immature (larvae) state of development
> of Lepidoptera, order of insects that includes butterflies and moths.
> 
> Do I see a lack of critical sharpness in these takes?
> ...


I fear you are right I am not sure why - this was taken with the same lens and aperture and looks sharp.


EF7A3792Bumblebeev2 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 11, 2021)

Little pearls!


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 11, 2021)

Very good set.....


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Aug 11, 2021)

davholla said:


> I fear you are right I am not sure why - this was taken with the same lens and aperture and looks sharp.



Not really, I think I still see a critical focus issue though not as bad.
I do shoot insects sometime and it is quite challenging.

What gear do you use?


----------



## davholla (Aug 11, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> Not really, I think I still see a critical focus issue though not as bad.
> I do shoot insects sometime and it is quite challenging.
> 
> What gear do you use?


I use MPE65 with Canon 40 (no autofocus)
and 60 mm with Canon 7DMKII or Canon 90


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Aug 11, 2021)

davholla said:


> I use MPE65 with Canon 40 (no autofocus)
> and 60 mm with Canon 7DMKII or Canon 90




I have extended knowledge of Nikon's stuff in 24x36 format but
it is limited to that. Possibly, the best suggestion I could make is
to recommend you the RFM strategy.


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 12, 2021)

Nice set!


----------



## Donde (Aug 15, 2021)

Very interesting collection, well done!


----------

